# 1972 Murray Kmart All Pro 3-Speed



## kostnerave (Nov 18, 2021)

Here are some pictures of my latest acquisition, a Kmart All Pro "lightweight" 3 -speed bicycle, manufactured by Murray. Using the Murray Serial Number Project information, available here, I was able to date the bike to 1972. I recently attended a bike show put on by some great people, in Hurst, Texas, vowing not to buy any more bicycles. So, twenty five steps into the vendor area, I spot the All Pro and buy it! Being a lightweight Schwinn collector, this bike was a little out of my wheelhouse, but I was immediately overcome with a sense of nostalgia for it. The decals, the Flamboyant Green paint, the three speed grip shifter and the goofy frame reflectors won me over. The bike was covered in a layer of dirt, grease and light surface rust here and there, but I knew it would clean up nicely. I overhauled everything, detailed it and installed new tires, tubes, brake shoes and new brake cables inside the original housing. The wheels were factory laced "wrong", so I relaced the wheels with the original spokes and new DT spoke nipples. I know it's not a very valuable or sought after bike, but it holds a place of honor in my collection. The serial number is stamped vertically on the left side of the head tube. It's : M26442X12615140  Please enjoy the pictures. Thanks


----------



## juvela (Nov 18, 2021)

-----

Beautiful job; thank you for sharing it.

Colour caught me eye as usually think of yellow for the 1972 KMART All-Pro bicycles.

Are you able to read the marking on the brake calipers?

They also had several models produced by Chiorda of Italy at this time.


-----


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 18, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Beautiful job; thank you for sharing it.
> 
> ...



Juvela, The calipers are flat, stamped steel and have the letters SAC in a diamond shape stamped on them. Most of the components that aren't U.S. manufacture, appear to be early Japanese made, including the original Izumi chain.


----------



## juvela (Nov 18, 2021)

-----

similar MO pair, save that drive train is five speed derailleur...

*55753*


*-----*


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 18, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> similar MO pair, save that drive train is five speed derailleur...
> 
> ...



Wow! Dual cabled grip shift indexed five speeds. Shimano laying the ground work for designs that would take over the bicycle industry!


----------



## juvela (Nov 18, 2021)

-----

SAC is/was also a producer of alloy cotterless chainsets



			History - IZUMI CHAIN MFG.CO.,LTD
		










						Izumi Chain Company
					

Maker of the best bicycle chains for track racing, single speed competition, and all around riding. Unmatched performance and quality with impeccable style.




					www.izumichain.com
				





-----


----------



## slowride (Nov 20, 2021)

fantastic job! That is a beautiful color! Paint and chrome really shine! 
shimano 123 hub? Trying to make out the rim mfg? do you know what is the manufacturing method of the frame ?


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 20, 2021)

slowride said:


> fantastic job! That is a beautiful color! Paint and chrome really shine!
> shimano 123 hub? Trying to make out the rim mfg? do you know what is the manufacturing method of the frame ?



Murray of Ohio manufactured this bike. They used straight guage steel tubing, internally brazed which was an economical way to make a frame. The rear hub is a Shimano 333 unit which uses a plunger rod to select gearing. The rims are chrome plated steel, also a Murray made item. They are stamped EA3 M.O. Mfg., with EA3 designating the compatible tire size. The paint color is called Flamboyant Green, which was a factor in my decision to purchase this one. My pictures don't do the color justice! Thanks for the interest, slowride. By the way, if you noticed, Detroit, Mi. is printed on the downtube decal, as that was home base for S.S. Kresge, owner of Kmart at the time this bike was made. Cheers.


----------



## juvela (Nov 20, 2021)

-----

rim marking shown in this image

can make out "M.O. MFG. CO."  the marking before that looks something like E A 3





readers with younger eyes than mine are sure to be able to make it out... 😉

---

note how the brake bridge is done.  a design to "...accommodate calipers of all reaches..."





EDIT -

@kosternave  -

did not intend to step on your post.  you posted whilst i was "composing"  😄
-----


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 20, 2021)

Sweet bike!  Looks brand new.  That rack is killer


----------



## phantom (Nov 20, 2021)

Stunning indeed.


----------



## slowride (Nov 21, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> Murray of Ohio manufactured this bike. They used straight guage steel tubing, internally brazed which was an economical way to make a frame. The rear hub is a Shimano 333 unit which uses a plunger rod to select gearing. The rims are chrome plated steel, also a Murray made item. They are stamped EA3 M.O. Mfg., with EA3 designating the compatible tire size. The paint color is called Flamboyant Green, which was a factor in my decision to purchase this one. My pictures don't do the color justice! Thanks for the interest, slowride. By the way, if you noticed, Detroit, Mi. is printed on the downtube decal, as that was home base for S.S. Kresge, owner of Kmart at the time this bike was made. Cheers.



Yes Kostnerave noticed Kresge / Detroit connection, a veritable giant in its day!

First purpose built headquarters built in 1914 (18 stories; on Grand Circus Park; still standing)

Second headquarters built around 1929 (still standing; on Cass Park)

“In 1909, the company’s 42 stores had gross sales of about $5.1 million ($138.6 million today, when adjusted for inflation). By 1929, it had exploded in size to 597 stores and $156.3 million ($2.2 billion) in gross sales. Such growth required far bigger digs than its 18-story Kahn-designed building on Grand Circus Park that had opened just 16 years earlier.” https://historicdetroit.org/buildings/kresge-administration-building










Stayed at this location until 1972. Building now part of Wayne State University


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 21, 2021)

slowride said:


> Yes Kostnerave noticed Kresge / Detroit connection, a veritable giant in its day!
> 
> First purpose built headquarters built in 1914 (18 stories; on Grand Circus Park; still standing)
> 
> ...



I wonder if Harry Selfridge used this as a model for his store in London? Thank you slowride for the history!


----------



## juvela (Nov 25, 2021)

-----

find it hard to imagine that the machine looked so perfect as it does here the moment it was withdrawn from the shipping carton...  😲

Happy Gobbler Day To All!

note to self: "send all your resto projects to kostnerave"

-----


----------



## Tim s (Nov 26, 2021)

You have an eye for beauty. It looks like it just hit the showroom floor. Tim


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 26, 2021)

Never thought I’d be smitten with a 70’s Murray All-Pro 3 speed sold at K-Mart, but …yeah…damned if I’m not. Your excellent refurb drew me to this bike, but the fact that lowly of the low bicycle marketer K-Mart could hit such a home run with how it was speced out leaves me amazed. A true time capsule of a bike I’ll bet NO ONE else has in their lightweight collection. Hats off, sir!


----------

